# Huffington Post Live - infertility week



## Lambie64 (Oct 12, 2009)

Thought I would let you know that I'm just watching an archive on the Huffington Post Live as they are talking about male infertility, (first aired Dec 9th) and it is part of a week long infertility series, starting this week I think. They also have one on femail fertility (aired Dec 8th). May pick up some nuggets of information. 
Click here to watch: http://live.huffingtonpost.com/r/archive/search/infertility%20series

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------

